# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Picking a builder

## Stiv

I am about to start a renovation and am struggling to pick a builder. I have several quotes now and the range is too large for me to work out what is a reasonable price. In summary, here is the scope of works (I provided each builder with a detailed scope of work):  Remodel 2 bathroomsDemolish load bearing wall and install steel beamConvert atticBuild timber deck on top of existing concrete deckNew staircaseElectrical 
Quotes I've had so far:
$260k
$240k
$490k
$600k
$350k
A carpenter said it shouldn't cost more than $180k 
What considerations should I take when trying to pick a builder? The builders that have been recommended to me by friends are busy and haven't had time to quote. These quotes are mainly from hipages with anywhere from 0 to 10 reviews.
I'm worried that if I go too cheap then I could compromise on quality. Are there any specific questions I should be asking to try to filter them? They all seem knowledgeable and punctual. One of them gave me a total figure and said he can give me a full breakdown if he is engaged. That seems like a red flag as I'd rather see how much each trade will be.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## intertd6

> I am about to start a renovation and am struggling to pick a builder. I have several quotes now and the range is too large for me to work out what is a reasonable price. In summary, here is the scope of works (I provided each builder with a detailed scope of work):  Remodel 2 bathroomsDemolish load bearing wall and install steel beamConvert atticBuild timber deck on top of existing concrete deckNew staircaseElectrical  
> Quotes I've had so far:
> $260k
> $240k
> $490k
> $600k
> $350k
> A carpenter said it shouldn't cost more than $180k 
> What considerations should I take when trying to pick a builder? The builders that have been recommended to me by friends are busy and haven't had time to quote. These quotes are mainly from hipages with anywhere from 0 to 10 reviews.
> ...

  Your quotes are only going to be as good as your documentation, if that isn't clear & precise then you aren't going to get accurate quotes, because it becomes a guessing game for the builder, asking for a breakdown of prices is asking the builder to do more work for nothing on a quote they may not win, you have to do due diligence and research any builder who you are going to go into a major contract with. A carpenter wouldn't have a clue how much a job cost , they haven't been trained in the business of building that way.
inter

----------


## droog

> In summary, here is the scope of works (I provided each builder with a detailed scope of work):   Remodel 2 bathroomsDemolish load bearing wall and install steel beamConvert atticBuild timber deck on top of existing concrete deckNew staircaseElectrical

  It would be interesting to se what the “detailed scope of works is”
Remodelling a bathroom could be as simple as a few new doors on cabinets and change a couple of taps, or strip it back and replace framing to suit new layout before total refit. 
Normal rule of thumb is exclude the high and low outliers so that $350k is on the money. Sounds like a lot but we don’t know the details of what was requested.

----------


## toooldforthis

> The builders that have been recommended to me by friends are busy and haven't had time to quote

  the saying goes the good ones are always busy and you need to wait, and the not so good are not busy for a very reason.
sometimes you can jag a good one for the occasional reason such as a cancelled job or returning to the workforce etc.

----------

